# Unable to upgrade x, y, z packages with pkgng



## arapaima (Nov 19, 2012)

It doesn't seem possible to upgrade single packages with pkgng at all. 
I ended up trying to upgrade everything instead.

So this is what I want to upgrade

```
# pkg version -v | grep "<"
ca_root_nss-3.13.6                 <   needs updating (port has 3.14)
git-1.7.11.5                       <   needs updating (port has 1.8.0)
gitolite-3.04                      <   needs updating (port has 3.1,1)
tig-1.0                            <   needs updating (port has 1.1)
#
```

I tried this:

```
# pkg upgrade
Updating repository catalogue
Repository catalogue is up-to-date, no need to fetch fresh copy
The following packages will be upgraded:

	Installing xproto: 7.0.22
	Installing libpthread-stubs: 0.3_3
	Installing libXau: 1.0.6
	Installing libXdmcp: 1.1.0
	Installing kbproto: 1.0.5
	Installing libxcb: 1.7
	Installing libX11: 1.4.4,1
	Installing libICE: 1.0.7,1
	Installing xextproto: 7.2.0
	Installing libSM: 1.2.0,1
	Installing libXext: 1.3.0_1,1
	Installing libXt: 1.1.1,1
	Installing printproto: 1.0.5
	Reinstalling php5-5.4.7
	Installing libXmu: 1.1.0,1
	Installing libXp: 1.0.1,1
	Installing libXpm: 3.5.9
	Reinstalling p5-IO-Socket-SSL-1.76
	Installing libXaw: 1.0.9,2
	Reinstalling php5-extensions-1.7
	Reinstalling glib-2.28.8_4
	Reinstalling php5-gd-5.4.7
	Reinstalling curl-7.24.0_1
	Reinstalling p5-libwww-6.04

The installation will free 46 MB

6 MB to be downloaded

Proceed with upgrading packages [y/N]: 
#
```

Most of the packages isn't installed at all, and the packages mentioned by pkg version isn't included.

I think the different libs are related to pecl-imagick since I used ports to install it with WITHOUT_X11="YES" in my make.conf.

How do I solve this?


----------



## kpa (Nov 19, 2012)

The packages in the not so official PKGNG repository are compiled with the default options, that's why they have dependencies to X11 libraries. You'll have to roll your own at this time if the default options are not suitable for you.


----------



## arapaima (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes, looks like it. 
But I still can't understand why it even want to touch anything that has to do with pecl-imagick. Everything is up to date. I guess pkgng finds missing dependencies (since it assumes I'm using pecl-imagick from the pkng repository, which is compiled with X11 support) and then wants to reinstall some packages that uses the pecl-imagick wrapper. But this just gets me ended up with pkg upgrade doesn't upgrade anything at all. It just installs some new packages and reinstall some others.

Even if I build packages through the ports system, I want to be able to upgrade single packages using pkgng. In this case it doesn't even mention git, gitolite, tig and ca_root_nss which are reported as "needs updating" by pkg version.

I'm not 100% sure that the packages are related to imagick, but that's my best guess.

*Edit:
Updated problem description:*
I solved some problems while playing around with packages, so now everything are up to date. 


```
# pkg update
Updating repository catalogue
Repository catalogue is up-to-date, no need to fetch fresh copy
# pkg version | grep "<" | wc -l
       0
#
```

As you can see, there are no available updates. But this is what pkg upgrade suggests:


```
# pkg upgrade -n
The following packages will be upgraded:

	Installing xproto: 7.0.22
	Installing libpthread-stubs: 0.3_3
	Installing libXau: 1.0.6
	Installing libXdmcp: 1.1.0
	Installing kbproto: 1.0.5
	Installing libxcb: 1.7
	Installing libX11: 1.4.4,1
	Installing libICE: 1.0.7,1
	Installing xextproto: 7.2.0
	Installing libSM: 1.2.0,1
	Installing libXext: 1.3.0_1,1
	Installing libXt: 1.1.1,1
	Installing printproto: 1.0.5
	Reinstalling php5-5.4.7
	Installing libXmu: 1.1.0,1
	Installing libXp: 1.0.1,1
	Installing libXpm: 3.5.9
	Installing libXaw: 1.0.9,2
	Reinstalling php5-extensions-1.7
	Reinstalling glib-2.28.8_4
	Reinstalling php5-gd-5.4.7
	Reinstalling curl-7.24.0_1
	Reinstalling p5-libwww-6.04

The installation will free 46 MB

6 MB to be downloaded
#
```


----------



## arapaima (Nov 20, 2012)

Worth to mention is that pkg check -d doesn't find any missing dependencies. So I wonder why these extra packages are going to be installed.

The only packages mentioned by pkg upgrade which is installed are:

```
glib-2.28.8_4
php5-gd-5.4.7
curl-7.24.0_1
p5-libwww-6.04
php5-5.4.7
```


----------

